# Russell Reserve



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

I stopped by the ABC store while I was out of town the other day just to see if they had anything different and low and behold what did I find but a bottle of Wild Turkey Russell Reserve sitting on the clearance shelf. For some strange reason the great state of Alabama sells this in its wholesale market but not in the retail, which means if you want it you have to buy it by the case. So I grabbed it and brought it home (along with a few Opus X's the local B&M had in stock). 
My question is have any of you guys tried this stuff? I am a very big fan of Rare Breed so I am anxious to see how this stuff measures up to that.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've never tried it personally, but THIS REVIEW at Whisky Magazine rates it pretty highly.

Hope you enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

My Dad's a big Wild Turkey fan. He usually has a bottle of Rare Breed on hand at all times. Russel Reserve is his second choice, for whenever the Rare Breed is out of stock at the local liquor store.

I've never tried them side-by-side, but I do like them both. I think the Russel Reserve may be a bit smoother and more mellow. If I remember right the RB is 90+ proof while the RR is 80, that would explain the difference I saw? I drink them both wit 1 ice cube, both have good flavor and are easy to drink.

Good purchase, enjoy!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I picked up a bottle a few months ago. It's excellent.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Rarebreed is barrel proofed at 108 proof and Russell Reserve is 101 just like regular WT. From what I have read Mr. Russell ( the master distiller at WT) thinks that 101 is the perfect proofing for Bourbon because it doesn't mellow out all of the flavor. 
Mark,
Your father is a wise man:ss


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

If your Russell's Reserve is 101 proof then it's the old discontinued bottle and a great find. 

Russell's Reserve was switched to 90 proof about a couple of years ago. The bottle design and label were altered as well.

Because Rare Breed is barrel strength, the proof isn't fixed although it generally clocks in between 106 & 110.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, so I was at least right about the RR being a lower proof than RB. Sometimes I like a smooth drink, sometimes I like a kick in the face. I'm a fan of the higher proof drinks (RB, Booker's, etc.) outside on a winter night, sure keeps the blood warm 



TEAK said:


> Mark,
> Your father is a wise man:ss


I've been trying to get him to broaden his horizons a bit. I bought him a bottle of Redbreast Irish Whiskey last year, I think it was empty within a week. If you enjoy a glass of smooth deliciousness, give that a shot if you can find it.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

If any of you are die hard _Turkey_ fans, you might look at snagging a bottle of American Spirit which was recently released (limited edition). Likewise there also is a newly released Russell's Reserve Rye.


----------

